# Am I mad to use DUOFERTILITY??



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi!
We've had a failed IUI and ICSI at ARGC.
Thinking of having 1 more bash at ARGC then use DUOFERTILITY for 4/5 months til we can afford The Lister.
Is it a waste of money and time or should I give my body a break? 
I know I'm going to HATE not having any treatment but I this continues we'll be flat broke and my body wil be exhausted.
We have a 12 month money back with Duo too!
Any advice ladies?!
XX


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Flowerdres,

I have also got myself a Duofertility monitor, with the 12 months guarantee.  I think as you will get your money back if it does not work, you have nothing to loose.  At least that is how I see it.  As using duofertility is as natural as possible, you can keep on trying in between treatments.  I have 2 more goes with IVF on my healthinsurance and so I wanted to make sure that I can get the best chance possible in between those treatments with trying naturally by using the monitor.  I have only been using it for 2 months, so it is early days.  Good luck!!


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Flowerdew, 

I was thinking about getting the duofertility monitor too. There's the money back guarantee and I told them my intention was to use it between IVF cycles and they said they would stop the time I am using it to cover the 12 month guarantee, in other words if in three months I only use it one month it will count and one month not three so I think if this cycle doesn't work for me I will get it. I am in the 2WW. Can I ask you why you want to move to the lister? I am at the lister and was thinking of moving to argc because I thought they were more thorough - but maybe I am wrong? 

Thanks

Queen Bee x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies  as for duo fertility  make sure you don't make any mistake or tiny mistake as I know someone made tiny mistake and that it she was told she will never get her money back if it doesn't work  so do be careful ok and good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

oh gosh that is scary.  do you know what small mistake it was?


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Becky, 
Thanks for that! I would also be interested in knowing what that mistake was. 
That's terrible!  

x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been using for 9 months - I understood from the contract I had to upload the reader to the computer once a week  - the mistake I made was that on occasion I left 8 days between uploads not 7!  Ridiculous as this would not prevent me conceiving!  I did get an email last week pointing this out to me - felt they made their position very clear.  To be frank, I did not get any insight for my £500 that I would not have had from ovulation tests - I have a 4 year old conceived naturally after 4 failed IVF cyclles and 6 years of treatments so do think I am a bit of an expert really when it comes to my body so for me, this has been a total waste of money, time and effort.  Also I was allergic to the sensor pads so have to wear an armband - the sensor leaves marks on my arms that made wearing short sleeves on holiday a bit embarrassing.
I think that if you have the time to follow the contract to the tiniest full stop and don't know about cycles it would be good otherwise I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for your message Lou, sorry about what happened to you. I can't believe it! Have you written to them to complain? 

xx


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Thank you - I have but wont get anywhere - they have made their position very clear!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

That it  it lou that what happening lol as I couldn't find where I was reading your story to let the other ladies know what mistake you have made  but to be honest I would write and make a complain cos that s a load of rubbish  I belive as £500 s hell alot of money to be rip off.
Becky7 xx


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi ladies
Oh gosh after reading I'm not so sure! Think we'll give our clinic 1 more chance (2 in total) then have a break for a few months and perhaps start the DF but only once we've read up on it.
I personally feel that £500 is not a lot of money ESP when ivf is so so expensive. We could have bought a brand new car for the money we've spent. Not good to think about it but in comparison we think it is worth it. Anything worth a go whilst we save for the next ivf round.

Queen-Bee Lister hospital has a very good rep and ARGC is of course one of the best but this is where all our money has gone-for nothing so far...sadly. What do you think of the Lister??

all the best ladies will keep you posted!
XX


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Flowerdew,

I really like The Lister my doctor there is SUCH a nice guy that it makes the whole process much easier, but I don't feel like I am being checked enough. I am in my 2WW there first time there, I had a cancelled cycle because I didn't respond to the meds and they changed the protocol and then I did respond.

I definitely recommend The Lister,  but for me I wonder if at ARGC would be best and I would be checked more...not sure what to do if this cycle doesn't work - whether to switch or not. Anyway I guess I will figure it out! I am 41 so feel like I don't have time to waist.

Queen Bee x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

I feel more depressed now - £500 is a LOT of money to me - clearly have chosen wrong career!


----------

